# Sonniger Herbsttag



## Nymphaion (12. Okt. 2009)

Heute ist das Wetter wirklich grauslig. Deswegen ein paar Bilder vom letzten wirklich schönen, sonnigen Herbsttag. Der war letzte Woche und von den Temperaturen (27° C) hätte es auch ein Hochsommertag sein können.

  Die Staudensonnenblumen sind jetzt über zwei Meter hoch

  Im Dahlienbeet blüht auch alles

  Muttern hat die kleinen Kürbisse aus ihrem Gärtchen hinterm Haus aufgestapelt

  Immer wenn ich dieses Jahr meine 'das war aber bestimmt der letzte blühende __ Lotos im Freien' blüht ein paar Tage später wieder irgendwo ein anderer

  Ein wunderschöner alter Baum, der neben unserer Gärtnerei auf einer Weide steht. Hoffentlich kommt der Bauer nie auf die Idee, dass ihn der Baum stören könnte

  Das gleissende Dinge da rechts oben nennt man 'Sonne'


----------



## toschbaer (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

Sehr schön Werner,
na da mach ich mit!!  


Klein aber OH-HO

 
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Christine (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

Heute hatten wir noch mal einen sonnigen Tag. 
Mittags zwar nur 9°C aber in der Sonne war schönes Arbeiten. 
Man musste nur aufpassen - irgendwann war man durchgeschwitzt und der Wind kam mit kleinen, kalten Böen. 
Aber immerhin: Die Biotonne vollgehäckselt und zwei Schubkarren Laub in die Kuschelmuschelecke gebracht.

Die letzten Naschkatzen waren unterwegs...


 

 

 

Die Draussenkatze tankte noch einmal Sonne


 
Die Eibensamen warten aufs Gefressenwerden


 
Die letzten Blüten strecken sich der Sonne entgegen


 

 

 
__ Kiwi, reichlich und reichlich klein, ob die Ernte lohnt? 


 
Forsythie und wilder __ Wein erröten zart


 

 
"Friedhelm" hängt langsam durch...


 
und die letzen Himbeeren...


 
(sind nach der Aufnahme der Fotografin zum Opfer gefallen )


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

Hallo Christine, 

weißt Du was das für eine Sorte __ Kiwi ist?


----------



## Christine (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

Hi Werner,

ich meine, die hätte Bavaria oder so ähnlich geheissen. Ist auf jeden Fall einhäusig.


----------



## waterman (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Kiwis habe ich auch. Eben einen Spankorb voll kleiner harter Früchte geerntet.
Weiß jemand wo/wie man die nachreifen lassen kann. 
Warm/kalt
Hell/dunkel?

Gruß vom sonnigen, kalten Mittelrhein
Wil


----------



## Dodi (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

Guten Morgen, Wil!

Wir hatten auch einige Jahre __ Kiwi, die ich dann immer auf den Küchenschränken auf Zeitungspapier hab nachreifen lassen - also eher warm und nicht so hell.

So sehr zufrieden war ich mit dem Ergebnis jedoch nicht, wir haben uns dann irgendwann von den Kiwis getrennt, der Aufwand mit dem Beschneiden der rasant wachsenden Triebe und der Laubfall stand in keinem Verhältnis zu der Ernte unreifer Früchte, die schlecht nachreifen.

Ich habe gelesen, das einige die geernteten Kiwi in den Keller packen und immer nur soviele Früchte  bei Zimmertemperatur nachreifen lassen, wie gegessen werden. Beschleunigen kann man die Nachreife, wenn man Kiwi zusammen mit einem Apfel lagert (das funktioniert auch bei anderen Früchten).


----------



## Doris (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

Hallihallo

War gestern auch mal wieder mit meiner Cam im Garten unterwegs.

Herausgekommen ist dieses:

  

Diese beiden Gesellen habe ich stehen lassen - sahen so hübsch aus

 
und diese leckere rote Frucht habe ich verspeist.

Schlimm wenn ich es anders rum gemacht hatte 
​


----------



## Christine (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

Wer weiß - vielleicht hättest Du auch Spaß gehabt :smoki


----------



## Doris (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

[OT]@ christine

na ich weiss nicht, ich denke auf den Spaß kann ich gerne verzichten :smoki

nachher sehe ich noch grüne Elefanten, fotografiere sie und stelle sie hier ein   und ihr sucht und sucht und findet sie nicht. Dann denkt ihr doch ich wäre :crazy​[/OT]


----------



## Frank (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

Hi Doris,

stehen die beiden Gesellen noch?
Dann komm ich noch mal mit meiner Cam vorbei ... die sehen echt supercool aus!!!


----------



## Doris (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sonniger Herbsttag*

@ Frank


ja, ich denke schon... ich habe sie nicht entfernt


----------

